# Cold weather wading. How do you do it?



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

I went fishing today. The water temp was about 38 degrees. F. Two weeks ago I went and the water was 39 degrees F. I don't think I can handle much colder than maybe 36 deg. F.
How can you wade in 35 deg F water? Do you go with 2 pair of socks? I've been out of the water for almost 2 hours and my feet have finally warmed up. I was in the water for 4 hours.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

5mm neoprene stocking foot waders with boots. Two pairs of socks and you’re nice and toasty.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

For 25 years I worked outside as a surveyor (not to mention the severe cold weather training in Iceland) and atop that I love to fish while others are huddled inside the warm confines of there house. Here are a few rules for me that are a a plus with no exceptions:

1. No cotton garments can be worn touching your skin. You will never get any transfer of heat and your clothes will remain cold and clammy against your bare skin.

2. Garments shall be made of polyester, wool, and or like materials.

3. Socks can be of high pile, but if your foot cant breath (have some wiggle room) in your boot your getting no air circulation and thus your feet will be cold. 

These are just some things that will help. Their are several other things that can help, but with out knowing what your wearing its tough to figure out.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

If it's really cold I'll do three pairs of socks. The liner sock is just a thin poly sock....dress socks work fine. The other two pairs are good merino wool socks. 

Make sure there is no constriction in your boots......good circulation is key to staying warm. I normally wear a size 12....my wading boots are 14's.

This will sound stupid but, don't stand in the water when you don't have to. 

If/When your feet get chilled, take a break, get out of the water and walk around....get the blood flowin', then get back in there.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

One more thing.....don't forget your wading belt. It just might save your butt one day. 

I saw a guy with two wading belts on the last time I was at the river. I thought to myself....."that seems a bit excessive".....and then that guy went and face planted in the river. He was fine....just embarrassed.... no water got in his waders


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

You might want to try Hot Feet that you can get at Dick's and other sporting goods stores. They give a little warmth. My feet always feel a little warmer when I use them.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I wear a pair of snow pants under my waders.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Just like I'm duck hunting, best insulated boot foot neoprene waders I can afford, thin silk sock, thin pair of wool and these 








" rain fair" insulated booties. No problem with cold feet when hunting to 10 degrees or lower and certainly no cold feet when fishing. 
You could also try some heating pads like "hot hands" in your waders.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

One of the things you need to be mindful of if you put anything that generates heat near your skin and you begin to sweat you will never regain the warmth you had. The sweat will find it's way to your skin.


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

I've been wearing merino or alpaca wool ski socks. Several brands are available. They are over-the-calf style sox which is a big help in keeping warm. In real cold weather I'll wear polyester long johns and fleece wading pants. I recently bought a pair of Redington wading pants and they're quite warm. The sizing is a little odd, but they're thick and reasonably priced compared to some of the other name brands.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

If one Google's " Understanding Clothing Layers " there are some awesome articles.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I routinely fish the Maumee in low 30’s temps. 5mm neoprene lacrosse waders with 1200 gram boot foot bottoms. Merino wool over the knee wader socks, base layer bottoms with a pair of UA fleece sweats. Have never been cold, EVER! Usually start to get chilly once I start undressing at the truck because of the perspiration. Can see steam rise when I pull down my waders.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I wear my breathable waders. Under them, thermal underwear and a pair of sweat pants. For socks, I wear 1 pair of HEAVY alpaca socks and a pair of Simms sock liners. I tie my boots looser in the winter to allow circulation to my feet. With the neoprene booties, alpaca socks, and sock liners, my circulatory system keeps pumping warm blood to my toes. The key is to never cut off circulation to your feet (no tightly tied shoes). At the end of the day, when I remove the boots and socks, my toes are toasty.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

A really big pair of of balls!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Probably 20+ years ago I was talking to a gas station owner about hunting and I was complaining about cold feet and he told me about putting on silk socks first then merino wool socks and after that my feet have been warm since then in cold weather 🌡......Rich


----------



## noahdoak (Nov 26, 2019)

Wool socks work wonders, especially when double layered. I usually wear sweat pants as a first layer (long johns below that if it’s very cold) and overlay those with a pair of soft shell fleece-lined hiking pants. i got a pair of them on amazon a few years ago for like maybe 30 bucks and they work wonders. Beyond that, wear three layers on your upper body. Undershirt, fleece sweatshirt, and a good coat do the trick for me. A beanie or a lumberjack hat tops it off. A neck gaiter that you can pull up over your face if it gets windy (or if you’re going in a store or restaurant during these messed up times) can also come in handy.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't do a bunch of cold weather wading these days but staying reasonably warm is always a priority. I added a set of fleece wading pants to my cold weather bag & wear them over a good polypropylene base layer. The jeans stay in the truck until the ride home. I"ll adjust for really cold temps by switching to a long wool neck gaiter instead a lighter nylon version. A 'windstopper' style cap that covers my ears is always in my pack when a basic hat isn't warm enough. Been eyeballing a Simms GoreTex hat w/ fold down ear flaps but they're pricey. For my hands I"ve just upgraded to a set of half finger gloves (Simms also). Mike


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

firemanmike2127 said:


> For my hands I"ve just upgraded to a set of half finger gloves


I wear half finger gloves too, and what I've been doing for several years now is to slide small handwarmer packs into the gloves against the backs of my hands. There are lots of blood vessels on the backs of your hands and the handwarmers are very effective there.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

18inchBrown said:


> I went fishing today. The water temp was about 38 degrees. F. Two weeks ago I went and the water was 39 degrees F. I don't think I can handle much colder than maybe 36 deg. F.
> How can you wade in 35 deg F water? Do you go with 2 pair of socks? I've been out of the water for almost 2 hours and my feet have finally warmed up. I was in the water for 4 hours.


Layers. Wool, polypropene and Gore tex breathable. Two wool socks in well fit boots. Poly top and bottom. Wool sweater and Gore Tex jacket. Fleece wading pants over the poly.NO COTTON! Cotton holds water and you will freeze.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Just go full send Wim Hof...that's what I do.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

go to trift store and pick up sky pants,they are not beter warmer pants made.


----------

